# Sixers sign Kareem Rush



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> The 76ers have reached an agreement with free-agent guard Kareem Rush.
> 
> A source close to Rush has confirmed that the shooting guard is in Philadelphia and will sign with the Sixers tomorrow.
> 
> ...


LINK

Just when I said they should sign a shooter they go and do it. I don't think Kareem Rush will have anyone thinking of Korver, but he definitely fills the role well. The question is how many minutes will be left over for him at the SG and SF spots?

With this signing the Sixers roster looks like this:

C: Dalembert, Smith
PF: Brand, Evans, Speights
SF: Young, Rush
SG: Iguodala*, Green, Ivey
PG: Miller, Williams*

Giving the Sixers 12 men and they can carry 15. So we should be seeing 3 more low price signings. I wouldn't be surprised if one was a deep bench big, another shooter, and another PG.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Good luck in Philly Rush!


----------



## nets1fan102290 (Apr 16, 2007)

good signing the sixers are looking good this year


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Shoot, I just checked out the stats, and I'm surprised. I haven't paid attention to Kareem and I thought he was just a scrub/3rd stringer, but he's a rotation player. This is a big signing. The Sixers don't have much three-point shooting in their starting lineup, so this is a great signing. The past few years he's been scoring in double-digits or close to it off the bench by knocking down threes, so he'll fit in perfectly. He comes up short in other parts of the game, but the Sixers got exactly what they needed- a three-point shooter.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Great sign by sixers!

BTW.. I'm a new fan of sixers and i'll be posting a lot during this season. Looking forward to see how sixers can contribute this season. Very interesting! Let's keep this board active!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Excellent signing. Rush is streaky, but last year he had a great stretch for about 10 games and even took over about 3 games. He'll surprise you with his slashing and defensive abilities. Nothing great, but he's far from a spot-up shooter.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

nice guy to have come off the bench and hit some 3's


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

I cant wait to see this team play were looking good.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Very nice pickup, this teams shaping up very nicely.


----------

